# ARF is coming to Canada



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

_for a training weekend in 2011 with Rick Rutt, Brigita Brinac, and Jerry Cudahy. This will be a chance for anyone interested in French Ring in any organization and or discipline in dog sport to train with 3 handlers with a combined total of 6 championships in North America along with selectif experience in France, the _first person in North America and to date the only Canadian to attain a *Campagne* 500(with decoy experience in Albieit in Campagne and French Ring)_,also a number1 Obed competitor in Canada as compiled by the Canadian Kennel Club.. If you are a new handler or even better than average this will be a chance to work with 3 accomplished handlers to learn the sport and further your own skills in French Ring and or Obedience to promote the growth of French Ring in North America. 

The dates and locations are not yet set but I will let people know when the dates are agreed upon. Please let me know if any "experienced" Canadian or US decoys would like to attend through PM.  
_


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Will they be teaching _The Tai Chi of K9 martial arts mixed with the Bikram Yoga of elite K9 balance? _I'd be looking forward to that.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Will they be teaching _The Tai Chi of K9 martial arts mixed with the Bikram Yoga of elite K9 balance? _I'd be looking forward to that.


LOL, no none of that! That's for people looking for a more meditative approach to dog training.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Will this event be taking place in Canada or Ontario ??


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Will this event be taking place in Canada or Ontario ??


You can't give up Ontario like that. Gerry, we are looking at some indoor facilities near Toronto in case weather turns bad but ideally we want to be outside. I know it's far for you but Canada is HUGE! You should come, I'll sing O Canada to start the festivities and you can light the torch. I'm told my voice is bone chilling 
I'll PM you about some things when I find out. Maybe we can set up something in the future out west, by you!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is canada again ? I always thought it was were ever the geese went. I get confused just thinking about that type of cold.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Where is canada again ? I always thought it was were ever the geese went. I get confused just thinking about that type of cold.


I swear! The weather here is bad enough 8 months out of the year. Either windy, snowy, ice, rain, or extreme hot. I don't know how they get through winter up there. I want to go visit around that BC area in summer, I hear its nice.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They have a before Christ area up there ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yes Jeff, the before Christ area is very nice LOL. 
Geoff will be coming out to support Ring Sport, I hope. It would be great to meet him.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Oh yes Jeff, the before Christ area is very nice LOL.
> Geoff will be coming out to support Ring Sport, I hope. It would be great to meet him.


I'd love to meet you too (and Rick) train a bit, smoke a cigar, drink some pastis. Trust me I support Ring Sport plenty already. :wink: Making a seminar with 3 senior event facilitators, 2 that haven't competed or supported Ring Sport in a decade or more while painting the ring community up here with bullshit, isn't going to make or break my support of the sport. 

I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Tim, this should be awesome!! Count me in!! now where did I put my passport....lol


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I'd love to meet you too (and Rick) train a bit, smoke a cigar, drink some pastis. Trust me I support Ring Sport plenty already. :wink: Making a seminar with 3 senior event facilitators, 2 that haven't competed or supported Ring Sport in a decade or more while painting the ring community up here with bullshit, isn't going to make or break my support of the sport.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck.


We are looking forward not behind, we are leaving the past in the past. Hope to see you there for some good training. It's about the dogs and the sport and I hope you agree upon that.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> We are looking forward not behind, we are leaving the past in the past. Hope to see you there for some good training. It's about the dogs and the sport and I hope you agree upon that.


*I do* .. just stating the facts about the history that needs to be overcome, for the parties involved to be taken seriously. Facts is facts and people remember. I am sincere about wishing you all luck. 

I am very busy this year with 7 trials on the horizon and 2 dogs to prepare with a trip to France for training, demos and facilitating my own contribution for helping Ring Sport grow. I will be extremely busy I do hope to touch base with you all, when and if it happens. Post a date when you figure it out.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> *I do* .. just stating the facts about the history that needs to be overcome, for the parties involved to be taken seriously. Facts is facts and people remember. I am sincere about wishing you all luck.
> 
> I am very busy this year with 7 trials on the horizon and 2 dogs to prepare with a trip to France for training, demos and facilitating my own contribution for helping Ring Sport grow. I will be extremely busy I do hope to touch base with you all, when and if it happens. Post a date when you figure it out.


Thanks for the support Geoff and good luck with your schedule. There will be other opportunities for us all to meet in person. I hope you have fun in France and be careful. Also hope your feeling better.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> *I do* .. just stating the facts about the history that needs to be overcome, for the parties involved to be taken seriously. Facts is facts and people remember. I am sincere about wishing you all luck.
> 
> I am very busy this year with 7 trials on the horizon and 2 dogs to prepare with a trip to France for training, demos and facilitating my own contribution for helping Ring Sport grow. I will be extremely busy I do hope to touch base with you all, when and if it happens. Post a date when you figure it out.


 If your going to bring up history and why it went so bad for past members in ring.

Tell us all what took place.

Start with why the original CRA Judges have never come back to support your ring in Canada.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Thanks for the support Geoff and good luck with your schedule. There will be other opportunities for us all to meet in person. I hope you have fun in France and be careful. Also hope your feeling better.



Thanks yes hope to see everyone on a trial field somewhere along the way. 

It will be my first trip to France even though just to spectate at the Coupe. Am going to bring one of the dogs was hoping to trial over there but with the timing of the coupe no club trials get scheduled, but that is ok lots of opportunity to train with the people I know there. 

Good luck with your event.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Geoff.

Wade, you are down as one of the decoys. Bring your pup too.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Geoff there is a club trial at Cernay 2 weekends prior to the championships.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Moving to _No Conflict_ on request. (A new thread could be started for "the history of ringsport in Canada.")

Thank you! 


And back to "ARF is coming to Canada" ....


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

we dont need a history of Canadian ring sport that would be a [email protected]$$


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Connie for not letting the thread get taken to a place that defaces FR and good people who loved and still love the sport.
I owe you :wink: (maybe a new extranormal video starring you) LOL

Seriously though, this will be some of the most knowledge at one place than I have ever seen or attended in dog sport, hosted by "PEOPLE who have actually been to the top of their sport". Many forums have talkers who make claims and come off as they know it all, but these people have actually done it.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> we are looking at some indoor facilities near Toronto in case weather turns bad but ideally we want to be outside.


K-9 Country Inn, home of WorkingK9.ca is about 30 min from Toronto towards Barrie. We have a field, a barn with rubber flooring for indoor training, and a sanctioned DockDogs pool to boot if any one wants to cool off


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> K-9 Country Inn, home of WorkingK9.ca is about 30 min from Toronto towards Barrie. We have a field, a barn with rubber flooring for indoor training, and a sanctioned DockDogs pool to boot if any one wants to cool off


Thank you very much Marta. We will look into that and some others as well. The dock pool sounds awesome.

I also want to clarify as some PMs were sent asking if this is also open invitation to Americans. Absolutely open for anyone "from any organization", from any country!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Well hell, I think you just gave me a reason to get a passport!!
This sounds like an awesome event and I would love to be able to make it up there. My only concern is gonna be the costs associated with the trip, but if I can swing it I will be there.

As for decoys, I am no super experienced decoy or anything but I am always looking for a chance to get in the suit. If y'all will let me, I am so willing to help out in that respect.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> Well hell, I think you just gave me a reason to get a passport!!
> This sounds like an awesome event and I would love to be able to make it up there. My only concern is gonna be the costs associated with the trip, but if I can swing it I will be there.
> 
> As for decoys, I am no super experienced decoy or anything but I am always looking for a chance to get in the suit. If y'all will let me, I am so willing to help out in that respect.


Great news Allison. Can't wait to meet you. Wish I could have come down to meet you last week. Did you learn a lot?
I'm talking to the facilitators about money. Just sent out E-mails. I'll get back on here when I receive the information back.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

You should be sorry. :lol:
Nah, really it was a great weekend. I learned a ton and honestly didn't want it to ever end.
You know you are training with a good group of people when everyone is out in the pouring rain still working those dogs!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Just got some great news and a extremely generous gesture from all 3 facilitators. They all agreed they do not want money for coming and in fact said they will pay their own way to make this weekend possible. They said times are tough for many people in North America and they don't want money being an obstacle for anybody who wants to participate and further the growth of ring sport. Truly generous and unheard of in what has become dog sports of today in North America. This speaks volume of their character and love of ring sport!

All that leaves participants to pay for is the grounds we choose and the decoy from France we bring in. We are looking at bringing in a possible *Campagne* and French Ring decoy also. So all those who showed interest in Campagne may have the chance to finally try their dog or just learn more about it if the decoy is available. 

I will be letting out the month we are shooting for, followed by the date when that info becomes available.


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

*Campagne* and French Ring in North America....


I will be there..


This looks like a opportunity that I have not seen before in North America..


Keep me posted Tim


Sean


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I will keep you posted Sean. You are right, this will be a event to remember.


Sean P. McCormick said:


> *Campagne* and French Ring in North America....
> 
> 
> I will be there..
> ...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

As of now we are aiming for the dates of Sept. 16, 17th, and 18th. Although there will be qualified decoys to get your dog worked, there will be a big emphasis on handling. Anyone having trouble with control during bite work will benefit greatly from this seminar. For those who don't know the intricate details of handling during trial will also benefit from the expertise of these three champions. For anyone just starting, the benefits of learning the right way first will be immeasurable.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> As of now we are aiming for the dates of Sept. 16, 17th, and 18th. Although there will be qualified decoys to get your dog worked, there will be a big emphasis on handling. Anyone having trouble with control during bite work will benefit greatly from this seminar. For those who don't know the intricate details of handling during trial will also benefit from the expertise of these three champions. For anyone just starting, the benefits of learning the right way first will be immeasurable.


Cool Tim, those dates work for me as the CRA Champs are the long weekend of Oct as well there is 2 CRA club trials in the works for 2nd weekend of August and September Labour day weekend. Put Esa and myself down to attend, looking forward to it. 

I'd suggest to everyone to read up on the rules, it will make your experience that much more useful. Copies of the rules are available through any of the NA organizations www. 

Tim what other things will the seminar cover outside of handling skills and control during bite work?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome! Glad to have some dates.
I'm definitely going to do everything I can to be there.
Are you guys limiting attendance at all?


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

I just put in my paperwork for my passport renewal. 
I am glad I looked and noticed it would be expired by then.


Can't wait..



Sean


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome, you bringing the cigars? Looking forward to meeting you.
Jerry, Brigita, and Rick haven’t planned a definite schedule yet, I think they were waiting to see who registered and plan it according to the needs of the group. I promise there will be something for everyone, and you will learn something. There will be enough experience and help that anyone having a special concern will be able to get individual attention. So if you have certain things you want to work on that is fine.


Geoff Empey said:


> Cool Tim, those dates work for me as the CRA Champs are the long weekend of Oct as well there is 2 CRA club trials in the works for 2nd weekend of August and September Labour day weekend. Put Esa and myself down to attend, looking forward to it.
> 
> I'd suggest to everyone to read up on the rules, it will make your experience that much more useful. Copies of the rules are available through any of the NA organizations www.
> 
> Tim what other things will the seminar cover outside of handling skills and control during bite work?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> Awesome! Glad to have some dates.
> I'm definitely going to do everything I can to be there.
> Are you guys limiting attendance at all?


Yes we will limit attendance to around 12 to 15 working spots but there will be spectator spots as well. We want everyone to get in quality time for three days and leave feeling like they got what they came for. We will be asking for a deposit to reserve a spot so as to not have someone not show up and keep someone at home who wanted to come. Remember the hosts are not accepting money so the only charges will be for the decoys and or facility. This will most likely be equivalent costs as any one day seminar that many people are used to paying for here in the states where time is not equally distributed to all participants(from own personal experience). 
A big point is we don't want new people or anyone without experience to feel not welcome. We are sincerely hoping some people who once lacked courage cause they knew nothing or are looking to get started will attend. You will be able to see some ring 3 dogs and various levels so don't be shy. 
In the same instance if you have Experience and a dog at any level please come. There is always something to work on and you'll have 3 sets of experienced ears to throe your questions at and that doesn't even include the decoy or decoys we bring in.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> ... A big point is we don't want new people or anyone without experience to feel not welcome. We are sincerely hoping some people who once lacked courage cause they knew nothing or are looking to get started will attend. You will be able to see some ring 3 dogs and various levels so don't be shy.
> 
> In the same instance if you have Experience and a dog at any level please come. There is always something to work on and you'll have 3 sets of experienced ears to throe your questions at and that doesn't even include the decoy or decoys we bring in.


Makes me want to come! 8)




Although .... I'd better go back through the thread and check on the food ... :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good point Mrs. Sutherland. Maybe the grill master, Mike SCHeiber will not be booked this weekend.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This weekend will help out so much for myself. I can use the field Experience of these people.


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

@ geoff - the CRA Championships are the FIRST weekend in October, not the long weekend! Just thought I'd remind you to make sure you can plan for it!


----------

